# Older RAMSET model, Do they still make the Pins for It??



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure if these are for the older models but they sell a lot of different pin/fuel sets. They have a model number so maybe you can figure out if they will work for you.

http://www.toolauthority.com/manufa...h=723&osCsid=3be6a6980cec9606082cf3164285f2e8


----------

